# Out of State Doctors



## mintz (Jun 1, 2007)

I live in Texas and havd had a broken neck years ago.  I am 46 years old and suffer great pain.  I just moved here about a year ago anf have been on and off Hydrocodone for 7 years for my pain.  I went cold turkey 2 months ago and just quit the Hydros.

My question is,,,,I know MJ helps with my pain, but like I said i am new in Texas so I have no friends yet.  Can I go to a doctor in a MJ state and get a prescription from them if I live in another state (TEXAS)

Thanks


----------



## Sophiesdad (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't believe you can do that legally with any prescription, Mintz.
Your best bet would be to find a sympathetic doctor in TX who will help you with the pain until you can get a plant or 2 going, a closet grow can give you all the MJ you need to ease the pain when you need it.


----------



## HGB (Jul 15, 2007)

it doesnt work that way....  norml will have all your state laws on this matter..

being A card holder myself I would also suggest a 20-30 $ (30 minutes) talk with a pro active lawyer  

of the 3 western states that are MMJ friendly our cards are only good for the state we reside in and can even change from county to county with in a state

get some seed's germed and grow your own

peace


----------

